
Pipdig Update: Dishonest Denials, Erased Evidence, and Ongoing Offenses - nixgeek
https://www.wordfence.com/blog/2019/04/pipdig-update-dishonest-denials-erased-evidence-and-ongoing-offenses/
======
dang
Related from yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19538779](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19538779)

------
amanzi
At this point, I think Pipdig are just hoping that it goes away quietly so
they don't have to explain what _really_ happened.

------
nixgeek
Looks like this wasn't confined to just Wordpress.

[https://twitter.com/heyitsmikeyv/status/1113128968054431744](https://twitter.com/heyitsmikeyv/status/1113128968054431744)

------
mannykannot
> In their final response on the subject, Pipdig reverts to calling it an
> anti-piracy feature.

No, Pipdig, you don't get a mulligan on lying.

------
skilled
Exceptional follow-up! Great work from the Wordfence team.

